

Deposing the chairman of the Technical Committee - akerl_
https://lists.debian.org/debian-ctte/2014/02/msg00344.html

======
jlgaddis
This is childish bullshit and I'm disappointed that those in charge of
(various aspects of) the Debian project are acting this way.

Everybody needs to grow up.

~~~
dfc
This is what happens when you make sausage in an open-air kitchen. No
organization is immune to this behavior; the difference is that most of the
time it happens behind closed doors.

------
crashandburn4
Can someone eleborate as to what this is because of? has the chairman of the
technical committee made some controversial decisions or something?

~~~
sandGorgon
To be very specific it is about the "L" option in the init system debate.

Basically, Ian was pushing for coupling the question of "which init system" to
the "requiring specific init allowed/not allowed " option for packages. This
meant that though default would be systemd, a package could not depend on
systemd explicitly.

Bdale called for votes by choosing to vote for "which init system" first. His
justification is here - [https://lists.debian.org/debian-
ctte/2014/02/msg00281.html](https://lists.debian.org/debian-
ctte/2014/02/msg00281.html)

Fundamentally, since Gnome and KDE have already made the decision to depend
explicitly on systemd (and since this was not blocked by the vote), this means
that upstart will be almost completely eliminated from Debian.

